# More big specks



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Big trout are holding in their winter time holes. Fish have been taken on top waters and slow sink plugs. Best bite has been later in the day for the larger trout. It takes a lot of patience and determination some days but if you keep at it in the right area that big one will eat... 

We are catching good number of trout and reds drifting, but most the big ones have been caught wading. 832-385-2012


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Pic


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Big trout caught during the galveston trophy trout series after seven hours of grinding payed off.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Call for info on 2 cool winter fishing rates


----------

